# 2 Girls 1 Boat: Canyon Creek WA



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

Here's an edit from the only female R2 team to compete in the Canyon Creek WA race this year! Watch it for the carnage, then watch it again to revel in our excellent taste in music.

https://vimeo.com/92623213

Women's R2 Champions!... by default.


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

*CCC*

Very nice, that is a fun run.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Strong. How was Toby's?


----------



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

Toby's was fine, the raft line is to just drop over the middle of the main channel. A lot harder to find submerged pin spots in a raft.

I should mention that this was the first time we had ever rafted together which explains some of why I kept falling out of my place. Next time we'll have the rigging down better


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Awesome! Good job ladies. Very stylish twirl out of the boat, and kick ass - neverloseyourgrip!


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

shredbetts! great vid. awesome paddling. epic soundtrack!!! what boat you paddling? sotar? curious why you took out the front thwart? just a preference? happy paddling!!


----------



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

Sotar 12 ft. It actually only came with 2 thwarts when we picked it up- it was a borrowed boat form the OSU rec center. 3 thwarts probably would have helped with keeping the front foot in place.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

GratefulOne said:


> shredbetts! great vid. awesome paddling. epic soundtrack!!! what boat you paddling? sotar? curious why you took out the front thwart? just a preference? happy paddling!!


Awesomeness radical sweet dood so cal gnarly brah wowzers krypto bomber sick tight epic burly fly mad skills bout it bout it phat oh snap wicked mad word up beans hella bitchin the bomb all that fresh pimpin props the shiznit you go boo ya dawg


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

lol. REALLY Treemanji!!?? I used "epic" one time, and clearly it was sarcastic!!! way to be a douche! Happy Paddling!


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

GratefulOne said:


> lol. REALLY Treemanji!!?? I used "epic" one time, and clearly it was sarcastic!!! way to be a douche! Happy Paddling!


 
The notion of a criticism a person is making of another could equally well apply to themself.
*Origin*

This phrase originates in Cervantes'_ Don Quixote_, or at least in Thomas Shelton's 1620 translation - _Cervantes Saavedra's History of Don Quixote_:
"You are like what is said that the frying-pan said to the kettle, 'Avant, black-browes'."​The first person who is recorded as using the phrase in English was William Penn, the founder of Pennsylvania, in his _Some fruits of solitude_, 1693:
"For a Covetous Man to inveigh against Prodigality... is for the Pot to call the Kettle black."​Shakespeare had previously expressed a similar notion in a line in _Troilus and Cressida_, 1606:
"The raven chides blackness." 

Try not to get your panties in a bind and name call waa waa.

Happy Paddling!!!!!!!​


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks for the literature lesson! lol.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Smoke some more weed you damn hippies.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

chill as could be. but , id hate to see how bad my English would get if I smoked any MORE weed!!!! just trying to give props to these paddlers for an awesome video. and asking a sincere question about front thwart. but you know what I think I will take your advice. thank you! happy paddling!


----------

